# Reminds Me Of My Drive To Work Every Day



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ken Block Racing
(Turn down the volume if you are at work, it's a little loud.)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool! can almost smell that rubber burning!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

That guy on the segway is flat out crazy!!!! The driver has amazing control. How often you think he changes rear tires? My guess would be alot.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Boy oh boy, talk about working the steering wheel.....

I think my son would would say that driver has "mad skills!!"


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen someone go through $1200 of tires in 4 1/2 minutes.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not bad....Just like driving to a fire call downtown.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...and to think I liked my job. That guy has it made!!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I see some of that on the expreesway coming to work when it's icy, not that much control though. That guy can drive. Nathan, who told you I was on the site while at work?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That was me on the Segway heading to work. Just a typical morning on an L.A. freeway


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I had to watch it twice to make sure it wasn't my wife. Nah, she drives an MDX...

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

psychodad said:


> Nathan, who told you I was on the site while at work?


We'll call it a lucky guess!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Nathan, who told you I was on the site while at work?


We'll call it a lucky guess!








[/quote]

Hehehe...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Nathan, who told you I was on the site while at work?


We'll call it a lucky guess!








[/quote]

Lets see, I would _never _do that at work....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nathan, who told you I was on the site while at work?


We'll call it a lucky guess!








[/quote]

Lets see, I would _never _do that at work....
[/quote]

Me either...(just don't look at the fact I posted this at 11:30am on a Tuesday)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting to see so many people on during the day! I think its great!


----------

